# October 2017



## Bakheat

October 2017


----------



## samopuddles

Bakheat said:


> October 2017


Are we picking favorite months of all time? July 2016 was pretty good for me so I'll throw my hat in the ring for that.


----------



## Bakheat

samopuddles said:


> Are we picking favorite months of all time? July 2016 was pretty good for me so I'll throw my hat in the ring for that.


Hi Sam, do you know when they will release the state specific exams result!!


----------

